# butter churn



## jimbu (Dec 16, 2007)

I have built 2 churns and donated them to our local museum for sale in there gift shop.
I have a lot of problems getting the angles correct correct. 
The size I have been building is 20" high with a 8" bottom and a 6" top.
Can you help me with measurements or plans?
[email protected]


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site!
Try here.http://www.windyhillwoods.com
I found this one by googleing butter churns.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

jimbu36 said:


> I have built 2 churns and donated them to our local museum for sale in there gift shop.
> I have a lot of problems getting the angles correct correct.
> The size I have been building is 20" high with a 8" bottom and a 6" top.
> Can you help me with measurements or plans?
> [email protected]


*Welcome Aboard!*

I guess your current measurements were just determined by you? Do they work?

Sounds like a unique project!

Any pictures / tutorial?


----------



## Buffalo Bilious (Aug 20, 2007)

umm, you've built two already, I assume they work.. what's the prob?

Post up the plans you've been working with and we'll take it from there! :lol:


----------



## jimbu (Dec 16, 2007)

*Butter Churn*

Thanks to Woodman42 I may have found the answer. I have no plans, I came across a site called "Beaver buckets" and found a churn they sell. I took a screen shot and sat down and figured out a size and started "trial and error" cutting. A picture is in my gallery of one of them. Again thanks Woodman42.
Jimbu36


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Jim,

That's a cool butter churn... I think it's the first hand made butter churn I've ever seen! :smile: 

Looks like you've done a wonderful job on it!

Now, the key question... Does it make butter? :smile:


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Your welcome Jimbu36, glad I could help.
Cool churn. Good job.


----------



## spelunker1951 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Butter Churn Plans*



jimbu36 said:


> I have built 2 churns and donated them to our local museum for sale in there gift shop.
> I have a lot of problems getting the angles correct correct.
> The size I have been building is 20" high with a 8" bottom and a 6" top.
> Can you help me with measurements or plans?
> [email protected]


Foxfire #3 (Anchor Publishing) has plans for making an authenic churn.
By the way, the pics were great.

Charlie


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I am used to churns being made of pottery, except for the wood top with the hole in it. 

Have never seen a wooden churn.

George


----------

